# Transfer to store?



## WHS (Feb 2, 2022)

Curious if anyone here has done this considering its typically stores to DC.  I worked at the stores back in the day and am honestly missing it

There's a few lead positions available (I have the relevant experience) and was considering applying.  Wondering if anyone had done it from this side


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 3, 2022)

(1) Transfer from retail location | The Break Room


----------



## WHS (Feb 3, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> (1) Transfer from retail location | The Break Room


Okay well I'm asking about going from the DC to the stores.  Not the stores to the DC but thanks


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 3, 2022)

GuestServiceICryEve said:


> Okay well I'm asking about going from the DC to the stores.  Not the stores to the DC but thanks


No overtime til 4th. Maybe 35 hours a week.








						Transfer from DC to store
					

I am thinking about putting in a transfer to a store from my DC. I heard that the pay you have at a DC is carried over into a store. If you do get a transfer approved would you be put in a management position at the store because your pay is already higher than most TMs? If I do put in a...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 8, 2022)

You would have to take a pay cut. You wouldn't have a set schedule.  You wouldn't have a set amount of work hours.  You have a dress code.  Did you ever go to a store?  I don't know how to put this.  There are very strange types walking about there.  Some call them customers  but we diefy them into Guests.  Insanity!  Makes their heads big.  These aren't the same DC people you work with and new hires that have to toe the line.  But people who aren't accountable for ANYTHING they say or do.  And kids.  Running, screaming & yelling. And so do the kids.  Very dicey stuff.  It's not worth it.  Unless you like people.  I'm more like Agent Smith talking to Morpheus and I have to get out of here.  Good luck.


----------



## Luck (Feb 9, 2022)

I miss some aspects of working at the store too.
I had one coworker who went from the DC to a store when he moved a few hours away.
It seemed like as simple a process as transfering from the store to DC did.


----------



## WHS (Feb 11, 2022)

Luck said:


> I miss some aspects of working at the store too.
> I had one coworker who went from the DC to a store when he moved a few hours away.
> It seemed like as simple a process as transfering from the store to DC did.


Thank you.  Literally all I was wondering and I got the crazy people answering me


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 15, 2022)

Sorry I post to humor myself most times.  My bad.  They used to reach out and talk to you when doing a transfer but they might not even do that now, unless they will because it's not store to store or DC to DC.   And since you already worked at a store it should be no problem.  I looked at going to a store once but the pay cut was too great and I've been in warehouses, distribution centers and docks my whole life so I had to sell them on me being able to engage customers. If you want it.  Go for it! It's nice that Target offers that change of pace.


----------

